# sour cream



## gotitadeleche

Does anyone know how to say "sour cream" in Spanish? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## dexterciyo

Sour cream = nata agria / crema agria

Diccionario de términos lácteos ingles--> español : 
http://www.alimentosargentinos.gov.ar/0-3/lacteos/14_Diccio/engli01.htm


----------



## hanna

Sour cream, en Costa Rica, natilla.


----------



## Vicki

It depends on the country and/or region, though I suspect there are just a few different ways of saying it. 

In the Latino groceries in Chicago, it's simply "crema". That's also how I know it in Guatemala.

Here, some brands offer different varieties: crema fresca, crema mexicana, crema agria ("sour sour cream"? — must be their extra-tangy version), etc.

I hope this helps.

Vicki


----------



## Maeron

In Mexico: _crema ácida_ or _crema acidificada_.


----------



## Rubns

In Spain that is : CREMA


----------



## cuchuflete

Since I seem to have the benefit of experts, ¿Cómo se dice <cream cheese> en castellano?  Hope this isn't so far off topic that it should have its own thread.  If so, you have my apologies.


----------



## Vicki

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice <cream cheese> en castellano?  Hope this isn't so far off topic that it should have its own thread.  If so, you have my apologies.


I've seen and heard "queso crema".

Also, come to think of it, there's "queso philadelphia (o filadelfia)" after the famous brand, but used generically. Once in a grocery store in Guatemala I bought "queso filadelfia".

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Vicki-  I imagine that's Latin American.  I tried it --queso crema--in Spain, when I was looking for ingredients for a cheese cake, and everyone looked at us cross-eyed.  Ojalá algún colega español nos ayude.


----------



## dexterciyo

Yes, I guess we're used to say "queso filadelfia" not even "queso crema" as it seems to be literally. But that's very common. A similar example could be "Donut" or "Kleanex" refering to "rosquilla" and "pañuelo".

Hope it's clear. 

Any mistake? Correct me


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Dexterciyo. Philadelphia es la marca más conocida en eeuu.

Un detalle...has escrito "Yes, I guess we're used to say "queso filadelfia"..."

That should be, Yes I guess we're used to saying [gerundio]


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice <cream cheese> en castellano?


En España: crema de queso, o queso para untar (sí, del tipo Philadelphia).

Un saludo


----------



## isaaclondon

sour cream = nata agria

Where i live, cream always translates into nata. If you say crema, we understand something like custard.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Celeste

Can anyone please tell me the translation for RICOTA (which I thought it was source cream!).
Thanks!!


----------



## vesna

I think ricotta is similar to cottage cheese. But it's very difficult to translate these things, because some of these things simply don't exist in some countries.


----------



## Masood

vesna said:
			
		

> I think ricotta is similar to cottage cheese. But it's very difficult to translate these things, because some of these things simply don't exist in some countries.



_I agree. You can't really translate food words. E.g. Pizza, paella, sangria etc. They are what they are._


----------



## Celeste

Thank you Vesna!! while reading your post I have just remembered that the translation for ricota is curd  
thanks!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thanks everyone.

Another question: Isn't requezón like ricotta? My dictionary says cottage cheese, but I remember it being like ricotta. To me ricotta is smooth and spreadable more like cream cheese in texture, and cottage cheese is lumpy and more or less runny. Am I confused? I am not sure what the difference is between ricotta and cream cheese.

Also, for the countries that use crema for sour cream, how do you disinguish between cream and sour cream?


----------



## Vicki

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Another question: Isn't requezón like ricotta? My dictionary says cottage cheese, but I remember it being like ricotta. To me ricotta is smooth and spreadable more like cream cheese in texture, and cottage cheese is lumpy and more or less runny. Am I confused? I am not sure what the difference is between ricotta and cream cheese.
> 
> Also, for the countries that use crema for sour cream, how do you disinguish between cream and sour cream?


From what I've seen, yes, requesón and ricotta are pretty close in texture, taste, etc. 

Maybe "crema dulce"? And of course, it's usually "café con leche".

Hope this helps.
Vicki


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Cuchuflete, I don't understand why people looked at you cross-eyed when you said "queso crema" in Spain. "Queso de/para untar" and "queso Philadelphia" are a bit more common, but anybody I know would understand "queso crema" immediately. Funny...

About the sour cream issue, in Spain it is "nata agria" though some people translate directly from English or French and say "crema agria". This can be misleading because a "crema" in Spanish is traditionally understud as a sweet/sour sauce in which preparation milk (leche) or cream (nata) is involved. But it would be an elaborated sauce.

I hope I helped a bit.


----------



## Isabel Thornton

Hola!!
Es cierto que lo llamamos queso Filadelfia pero tambien creo que te entenderian si le llamas queso cremoso o queso para untar...


----------



## Busybee

Hi, you all. I am from Mexico City but I live in USA. In Mexico, sour cream is: crema agria, since we also have some other types of cream. For example, crema para manos equals to cold cream in English (USA)...Regarding Dexterciyo's question, queso crema or queso para untar seems to be the must accurate translation for cream chese.  

"Yo solo se, que no se nada".


----------



## jacinta

Busybee said:
			
		

> cream. For example, crema para manos equals to cold cream in English (USA)...



Hi Busybee  

This struck me as being funny.  I haven't heard the term "cold cream" since I was a little kid and that was a long time ago.  I have a picture in my mind of the Ponds lady with a white face and her hair wrapped up in a towel.  I don't know anyone who uses or mentions cold cream anymore.

Saludos!


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Gracias Vicki-  I imagine that's Latin American.  I tried it --queso crema--in Spain, when I was looking for ingredients for a cheese cake, and everyone looked at us cross-eyed.  Ojalá algún colega español nos ayude.


"Queso crema" podría usarse para definir un queso muy graso, pero esto siempre dentro de un contexto bastante "coloquial" de la palabra crema para definir que una cosa es buena.

Si hablamos de un queso "tipo Filadelfia", realmente deberíamos de decir simplemente "Queso para untar".

Los quesos como tipos pueden ser :Frescos, Curados o Semi-curados. Luego pueden tener la calidad de ser mas, o menos grasos (Excepto en los frescos)


----------



## manuycacu

I think we're all mixed up here:

Queso crema es para untar, at least in Argentina, but it is slightly different form Philadelphia in that it's a bit more "spreadable", lighter in texture and not quite as tasty as phildelphia. Queso crema has a more neuter flavor. The typical brands here in Argentina are Mendicrim and Casancrem.
El Philadelfia es MUY similar pero un poco mas espeso, mas consistente y con un sabor mas marcado, sin dejar de ser suave. De hecho este se puede usar para hacer cheese cakes, cosa que saldria mucho mas "chirle" si se hiciera con queso crema
Despues estan los quesos fundidos, tipo Tholem (es la marca tipica en Argenina) que tienen menos de crema y mas de queso pero tambien son untables.
Por otro lado, el queso cremoso o queso fresco como le llaman aqui es un queso propiamente dicho, no untable, solo que no es firme como un un sardo o un parmesano, etc. Se usa mas para tartas de jamon y queso, o de queso y cebolla, porque se derrite muy facilmente. Tambien para rellenar mediaslunas y calentarlas para que se derrita el queso, y hasta hay quienes, a falta de muzzarella, usan queso fresco para las pizzas.

Pero volviendo al tema del thread, me pregunto si sour cream es quivalente a nuestra "crema de leche", aquella que se puede batir con algo de azucar (opcional) para que tome mas consistencia (crema "chantilly") y servirla como topping para algun postre o para frutillas, etc. o que se usa tambien para hacer salsas saladas cremosas, como una salsa de puerros y/o champignons, o para "alivianar" una salsa de 4 quesos. 

El sour cream es realmente agria? o se puede equipara a nuestra "crema de leche"

Gracias


----------



## mullet57

Sour Cream = Crema Agria according to the supermarket ads in a local Spanish language newspaper here is South Florida..


----------



## Sonji007

hola!!
Tengo una consulta, sour cream se puede utilizar como significado de crema de leche acidificada?? o debería ser sour cream milk??
Gracias desde ya..


----------



## Marcela

En Uruguay, "sour cream" ERA "crema rusa" y la vendía Conaprole (crema, en este caso, sería "nata" en España). Hace años que no la veo, y ya no se consigue lo que es una verdadera pena. 
No sirve para hacer cheesecake.
Es excelente para hacer "dips", o salsitas.

OJO! no confundir con el helado sabor "crema rusa" que es otra cosa (sambayón y nueces, si mal no recuerdo).


----------



## menabloise

the difference between cream cheese and cream in spanish is mainly the use.. while cheese cream is to spread on a toast, cream or sour cream is used for cakes, and in general is for bakery (once beated with sugar, so it becomes lika a white mouse) o drinks (is usually sweet).
i am really interested in knowing the translation for "ricota", there are pies made of this, and is also the content for many pasta... but i do not know how to say it in english !!!


----------



## menabloise

just found it.. judging for the images, it must be cottage cheese!!!


----------



## algioia

*SOUR CREAM* es *CREMA AGRIA*, aunque en muchos lugares la llaman por el nombre de marca más popular.
Sour Cream no es queso Philadelphia, o queso Crema, que son lo mismo, ni tampoco es un queso. Es un yogur espeso parecido a la *Crème Fraîche
Por ahí vi también que alguien pidió la traducción de RICOTA, en inglés su usa* la palabra original italiana *RICOTTA y a propósito, Queso Cottage (requesón) es otra cosa.*


----------

